# June 2010 Photo Voting has a winner!



## Waterwings (May 31, 2010)

Posting photos for this contest ended on June 30th. Voting is now open. Please choose your favorite.

Topic: Sunrise / Sunset Over the Water

June Contest Rules: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=14020


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 1, 2010)

Sunrise over the Carribbean - March 2009


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 1, 2010)

May 28th, 6:20 am, sunrise over the lake (with halo).... Lake Erie, near Oak Harbor


----------



## Codeman (Jun 1, 2010)

Sunset on the lake is the most perfect time of day. Took this one a couple of weeks ago but I could start my own thread with the number of sunset pics I have taken. LOL

Lake Wappapello in SE Mo. looking towards what is called the Millet Field (flats).


----------



## robr3004 (Jun 1, 2010)

Ohhh Boy....I have a ton of amazing sunset/sunrises photos while fishing. It's gonna be very tough to pick just one. Time to cull down my stringer.


Edit:

So I decided on this one:

2nd Edit:

Almost forgot to mention what lake this was. Union Lake in South Jersey


----------



## devilmutt (Jun 2, 2010)

Lake Fork.


----------



## Kabina (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry it's not a nicer picture but I took it with my phone while I was fishing. I forgot my camera.
Picture was taking at Lake Somerset in Somerset Pa. overlooking the spillway.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 2, 2010)

cumberland river rite below nashville


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 2, 2010)

bobberboy,

I re-posted your photo, and sorry about any problem it might have caused you. 

*Rule Change*: 

After some pondering about it, there may be instances where a treeline/buildings might block the view of the rising/setting sun, depending on where the sun rises/sets on a particular body of water. So, photos where the sun is not really visible can be entered, as long as it is an actual sunrise/sunset.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jun 2, 2010)

This was taken last Fall while fishing on Nockamixon lake in Bucks Cty PA. The sunset just kept getting bigger and better. Really wish we would have had a better camera. As it is it is a cell phone pic. I will never forget the sunset to end the day.


----------



## ejones1961 (Jun 2, 2010)

Not real current but it was taken headed out of Panama City going Deep Sea fishing


----------



## angry Bob (Jun 2, 2010)

Sunset on Thousand Island lake upper MI


----------



## ITGuy (Jun 2, 2010)

Here is a sunset from when I was fishing in the Bahamas.


----------



## fish devil (Jun 2, 2010)

:twisted: Here's one from South Jersey's biggest body of water...Union Lake


----------



## shamoo (Jun 3, 2010)

Union Lake this morning


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 3, 2010)

Southern AL. Edit - Andalusia, Alabama. Fall of 2006.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 5, 2010)

*JUST BEFORE THE DRUMS STARTED BEATING*

Taken at sunset while fishing for Black Drum on the Delaware Bay.


----------



## wasilvers (Jun 6, 2010)

Chetek Lake - Chetek, WI. The boat makes the pic!


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jun 9, 2010)

Here's something a little different, I was waterfowl hunting near the Cohansey River (NJ). Downside is it's a camera phone pic. :wink:


----------



## biggun1979 (Jun 10, 2010)

This is at pebble island marina tennessee not the best pick I took it with my cell phone


----------



## Outdoorsman (Jun 10, 2010)

Silver Lake in Kenosha County Wisconsin...

Picture taken facing east of a western sunset reflecting off clouds and water....


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 10, 2010)

Sunrise over Toronto skyline - Lake Ontario mouth of Humber River.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 11, 2010)

Taken this morning while running up Lake Nockamixon, my camera was on the twilight setting and I guess it's blurry cause we were going 20mph? For whatever reason it looks like this I don't care, I'm no photographer, but it looks cool :wink:


----------



## Specknreds (Jun 12, 2010)

I guess I'll throw my hat into the ring. It isn't the best shot but we wanted to be at our fishing spot before daylight and we were running late. The picture was taken at ~55MPH. Taken on Bayou La Loutre 5 miles from Breton Sound Marina Hopedale,LA.


----------



## clarkbre (Jun 13, 2010)

Lake Hancock, North Bend, WA


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jun 15, 2010)

here's my shot. I'll call it 'Sunset over KY'. Taken from the south ramp cove at Piney Campground(in the Land Between the Lakes) looking to the Northwest.Taken last fall(Sept.)


----------



## Bubba (Jun 19, 2010)

Pic I took up in Canada last August...


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jun 20, 2010)

ohio river near Louisville.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 20, 2010)

Lots of really good entries this month......................28 so far! We do appreciate everyone who takes the time to submit their photos. I'm thinking that the winner of this one will get to choose next month's theme, as long as it's within reason, no boats, it's not illegal or immoral, and has something to do with the outdoors. Jim and the mods will have final approval of the proposed theme. The thought of the winner choosing a theme originally came from member caveman when we started this. Thanks for the idea, Mike!


----------



## hossthehermit (Jun 21, 2010)

Changed my mind again. This was about a month ago. Mouth of the Penobscot River, in Maine. Sunrise, looking at Verona Island.


----------



## perchin (Jun 22, 2010)

While hiking the porcupine mountains..... Lake Superior


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jun 22, 2010)

Here is my submission... tight lines.. My trip to Mexico last xmas.. its the ocean so im not sure what to say about what lake? Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## Waterfowler (Jun 28, 2010)

This is a Sunset along the Susquehanna River About 5-10 miles south of Harrisburg PA. in a small town called Highspire. The bridge in the photo is the PA Turnpike bridge. Taken while sitting in my Duck blind.


----------



## Bugpac (Jun 29, 2010)

Bear creek in Ga...


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jun 30, 2010)

Sneakin mine in the last minute...

Elk Fork Lake, Jackson County WV


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 30, 2010)

Okay, the contest for June is now closed for posting entries. Currently having an un-planned slight glitch with the voting poll, as it only allows 25 poll entries, and we have 32 participants. Hang tight and I'll see if Jim can increase the poll options higher. Thanks for your patience, possibly until tomorrow.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 1, 2010)

Jim hooked us up and increased the voting options, and we're good to go now!  Thanks, Jim! 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 1, 2010)

Voting is now open! 


It will end at 7:40am (CDT), Monday, 5 July.


----------



## Zum (Jul 1, 2010)

Man,it was hard to just pick one.
Nice photos everyone.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 1, 2010)

Zum said:


> Man,it was hard to just pick one.
> Nice photos everyone.




Absolutely! 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 1, 2010)

Everyone can vote you know, even brand new members.  

These guys submitted some good photos, so lets support 'em and vote. 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 2, 2010)

btt


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 2, 2010)

Waterwings said:


> btt



again :wink:


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 3, 2010)

Only 23 votes so far, from a site that has 3,456 members!? Come on guys [-X .


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 3, 2010)

WW - send out a mass PM with a link asking everyone to vote!

Also, post something up in the watering hole (again with the link)


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 3, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> WW - send out a mass PM with a link asking everyone to vote!
> 
> Also, post something up in teh watering hole (again with teh link)




Good ideas, Captain  . It'd be nice to see a large number of voters, but as we all know with any site, there are some "members" who join, make one post, then disappear.


----------



## raven174us (Jul 3, 2010)

There are so many great pics, its hard to vote for one.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 3, 2010)

raven174us said:


> There are so many great pics, its hard to vote for one.




Agree 100%, but as my favorite line from the "Highlander" movie stated years ago.................."There can be only one", so we need to narrow it down. :wink:


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 3, 2010)

Waterwings said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > btt
> ...


....


....and again.


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm torn between three that I really like a lot - haven't made up my mind yet. I actually like one a whole lot that doesn't have any votes yet  maybe I'll give him my sympathy vote 

but, back on point, more members should take a minute to look at all the great pics and cast a vote...


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 3, 2010)

What I find strange is that there are 32 entries, but only 28 votes so far.


----------



## caveman (Jul 3, 2010)

PLEASE VOTE..............


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 3, 2010)

Waterwings said:


> What I find strange is that there are 32 entries, but only 28 votes so far.



I'm one who has an entry and hasn't voted yet - not voting for myself, and still trying to decide - soon, very soon


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 3, 2010)

FishingCop said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > What I find strange is that there are 32 entries, but only 28 votes so far.
> ...




No rush. 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 3, 2010)

FishingCop said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > What I find strange is that there are 32 entries, but only 28 votes so far.
> ...




ME!


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 4, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > Waterwings said:
> ...



Ha, Ha, I love ya Capt. but your pic is not one of my final three [-X


----------



## Jim (Jul 4, 2010)

Horrible contest!

No way of picking a winner here. :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 4, 2010)

FishingCop said:


> I'm one who has an entry and hasn't voted yet - not voting for myself, and still trying to decide - soon, very soon




ME![/quote]

Ha, Ha, I love ya Capt. but your pic is not one of my final three [-X[/quote]


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 4, 2010)

Okay, I've decided that I'm no longer going to remind folks about voting in this contest that ends at 0740, Monday morning. Ooops, guess I just did it again, lol. :wink:


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 5, 2010)

Okay everyone. the voting ended at 0740 my time (CDT), and with 10 votes Waterfowler is the winner for the June contest. Congrats Mark on a nice shot! =D> 

I want to thank everyone who entered and took the time to post your photos, and a thank you to those that took the time to view the shots _and_ submit a vote. 

As stated, the winner gets to choose the outdoor theme for next month, so Mark submit your idea to me via pm and I'll pass it on to Jim and the mods.


----------



## Waterfowler (Jul 5, 2010)

First off I want to thank you all for Voting for me. I don't know what else to say but Thank you very much. You guys all had great Pictures also.

Greg I'll let you know by tomorrow.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 5, 2010)

Appreciate it Mark


----------



## Bubba (Jul 5, 2010)

WooHoo! I got one vote!  :lol: 

But Congrats Waterfowler! The colors in that picture are just unbelievable!


----------



## devilmutt (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great picture, congrats Waterfowler.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry I missed the vote.....I was out fishing.

There are some GREAT pics here and all should be awarded a prize. :wink: Maybe I'll get a submission in for the next one.


----------



## Waterfowler (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

